# H. jayakari Care?



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jul 13, 2016)

Can anyone give me info on these scorpions? I have tried searching, but there isn't much on them. 
-How big do they get?
-Do they have similar care to any other desert scorpion, or are there any special humidity requirements, etc?
- I only have owned a H. troglodytes. I saw these for sale and they look amazing, but how potent is the venom? I know they come from the Buthidae family, so it's not a good sign.

Thanks! Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## edesign (Jul 13, 2016)

You could try looking up info for H. salei if you haven't already. I ran across a post from 2007 in which there were some genus revisions and one was elevating the subspecies H. jayakari salei to it's own species, H. salei. Whether this stuck, I don't know.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/hottentotta-revision.103846/

One thread I found about salei:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/hottentotta-jayakari-salei.30063/

And one from The Venom List (posting it now but I'm unsure if cross-forum linking is allowed, I'll check and delete if it's not with a note to look for a SOTM post on that forum):
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.p...y-scorpion-of-the-month-hottentotta-judaicus/

And one for H. trilineatus, just for reference, unsure if care is similar but the SOTM posts are usually pretty good:
http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?/topic/19499-sotm-hottentotta-trilineatus/

From what I've found a sting will be very painful but the venom should not be life threatening, although, you may want to seek medical attention anyway. There's always a risk of anaphylactic shock from scorpion venom too. You're right, most Buthids should be respected but there are some that are "ok" (C. gracilis for example...if it's from Florida  but no way would I want to experience it even if it is not life threatening). Regardless, what I've read about Hottentotta stings does not sound pleasant at all and is something to be avoided. One report from a trilineatus 2-3rd instar sting said it was worse than an Emperor sting. They seem to be a solid 3 (minimum) on the venom scale (1-5) if you're in to that.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/h-hottentotta-venom.113163/

I'm having difficulty even with salei. If you can find another Hottentotta species that lives in the same area/environment you could use their care as a guide. I'm not familiar with the genus so I can't offer any personal help. Maybe the care is very similar to H. hottentotta? I'm sure one of the more experienced scorpion keepers can answer that. Cool looking scorpions, think I passed on them when I got my gracilis and R. junceus a few months ago to stay within budget


----------



## edesign (Jul 13, 2016)

And I just stumbled on this post in the "Similar Threads" section at the bottom of the screen lol:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/hottentotta-jayakari-care.134430/

BrianS knows his scorpions (not active on the site any more  ). Said he keeps his like Androctonus and Parabuthus species. Hope that helps.

And then this one:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/hottentotta-jayakari-sexing-breeding-pic-heavy.218112/


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jul 13, 2016)

edesign said:


> And I just stumbled on this post in the "Similar Threads" section at the bottom of the screen lol:
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/hottentotta-jayakari-care.134430/
> 
> BrianS knows his scorpions (not active on the site any more  ). Said he keeps his like Androctonus and Parabuthus species. Hope that helps.
> ...


Thanks so much! Now I need to read all of it


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 14, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Can anyone give me info on these scorpions? I have tried searching, but there isn't much on them.
> -How big do they get?
> -Do they have similar care to any other desert scorpion, or are there any special humidity requirements, etc?
> - I only have owned a H. troglodytes. I saw these for sale and they look amazing, but how potent is the venom? I know they come from the Buthidae family, so it's not a good sign.
> ...


Hey! I've kept jayakari for over 4 years now. 
- They get about 3" or so, females being slightly larger and girthier than males
- They require some moisture, especially at younger instars, but not too much. I keep them on 100% sand and at 80-85F, spraying a corner of the enclosure once a week. 
- I assume extremely potent. I've never been tagged though!


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jul 14, 2016)

gromgrom said:


> Hey! I've kept jayakari for over 4 years now.
> - They get about 3" or so, females being slightly larger and girthier than males
> - They require some moisture, especially at younger instars, but not too much. I keep them on 100% sand and at 80-85F, spraying a corner of the enclosure once a week.
> - I assume extremely potent. I've never been tagged though!


I'd love to get some. Seems like nobody sells Hottentotta around here, only emp, hairys, and C. gracilis. Seems like a great scorp though. As a few more questions, how long do they live and, in general, do females live longer than males? (Like T's?)


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 14, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> I'd love to get some. Seems like nobody sells Hottentotta around here, only emp, hairys, and C. gracilis. Seems like a great scorp though. As a few more questions, how long do they live and, in general, do females live longer than males? (Like T's?)


I've got some for sale  Need to post an ad, will try to do so tonight.

they're quite uncommon and only breeders have them, which is why. Rarely H. trilineatus come in as WC specimen and in pet stores.

They live about 3-5 years in my experience.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jul 14, 2016)

gromgrom said:


> I've got some for sale  Need to post an ad, will try to do so tonight.
> 
> they're quite uncommon and only breeders have them, which is why. Rarely H. trilineatus come in as WC specimen and in pet stores.
> 
> They live about 3-5 years in my experience.


It would be so awesome if you'd sell a few to me. Link me to the ad if possible  I'd like to buy 2-3, just because of how rare they are. Also, SUPER gorgeous. I'd prefer it to, say, H. arizonensis (not trying to hate  )


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## CWilson1351 (Oct 31, 2017)

I figured I may as well resurrect this instead of starting a new one.
I hope to have a piar of these Thursday. I have 4.5in X 13in X 4.5in individual plastic totes to put the adult pair in. Is this going to be too big for them? Also since I have seen both a mix of sand and coco fibre, and straight sand. Aside from the hogher humidity retention before and during a molt, is there any reason to use one or the other?


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Oct 31, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> I figured I may as well resurrect this instead of starting a new one.
> I hope to have a piar of these Thursday. I have 4.5in X 13in X 4.5in individual plastic totes to put the adult pair in. Is this going to be too big for them? Also since I have seen both a mix of sand and coco fibre, and straight sand. Aside from the hogher humidity retention before and during a molt, is there any reason to use one or the other?


Awesome additions i myself have a few adults.. i keep some on straight sand and some with a little bit or coco mix. They arent burrowers nor do they ever even really dig. So they are use to higher temperatures with very little moisture ever. I keep their temps between 85° - 95° and for gravid females closer to 100° they love it SUPER hot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Oct 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Nov 1, 2017)

ArachnoDrew said:


> Awesome additions i myself have a few adults.. i keep some on straight sand and some with a little bit or coco mix. They arent burrowers nor do they ever even really dig. So they are use to higher temperatures with very little moisture ever. I keep their temps between 85° - 95° and for gravid females closer to 100° they love it SUPER hot.


Awesome, thanks for the information! I really like the species, I was supposed to get a few back in September but the scorplings were too close to molting.  I may end up building a small heated cabinet for these and a couple other species just to be sure the temperature stays high enough during the winter here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Nov 1, 2017)

Definitely recommend them! I keep mine on an 80/20 sand/coco fiber mix. 80-95°. They definitely do love the higher temps! Probably my favorite species of scorpion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Nov 1, 2017)

My suspected gravid female is hugging the hot side... i have a 100 watt ceramic bulb pointed at her enclosure from about 5 inches away.. it's easily 100°+ on the wall of the enclosure its hitting and she leans up against it and hugs the wall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Nov 2, 2017)

Just got them in, posted photos in the picture thread but wanted to share one of my "super friendly" female here too


She was ready to fight right away! Already madly in love with both male and female. He was full of spunk too.

I am setting up a section of my shelving for all 15 of my scorpions. I am also going to open my own thread to share photos and share my experiences with them all. Thanks again to everyone who helped me get things set just right for my new arrivals!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats! Great choice going with the jayakari's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

